# Omoto Revolver Reels



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I've enjoyed the use of a number of Akios revolving spool reels and enjoyed their workmanship, durability, and speed. I played with an Omoto revolver years ago and was not impressed - Akios appeared a better reel. Now to be fair, Akios reels are manufactured by Omoto for a UK company. Noting a number of tournament wins by top casters using Omoto reels, I had to give Omoto another look-see. No, it's essentially casting technique that wins tournaments, not so much the reel or rod or line, however when records are set with a particular reel, that's news, and Ryan Lambert just did so down in Texas, 289 yards with an Omoto CX 530 reel.

Ordered the OCX 530 reel and installed a Zzeta super lightweight spool and hybrid ceramic bearings. Lovely reel, and far better than my current old age casting abilities, but quite impressed with it. This reel shines for field or fish, take yer pick, it'll get the job done.




















Enough so that I ordered the more "fishing version" of this reel, the Chief 5000. Everything about it appears the same as the OCX 530 with the exception of the cage - solid for the 530 and bars for the 5000. The only mod I made on it was to install a pair of hybrid ceramic spool bearings, loaded it with Sufix Tritanium Plus .35mm 14# mono and a .75mm 80# mono shock leader, and the average spool spin test is 2min 50sec. Not bad at all. Should be able to test it out this week at the field.










I liked the OC 5000 enuf to order the OC 6000. Life is good.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Both reels look great! Looking forward to how they compare


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd already had casting sessions with the OCX 530 and that left a really good impression for the quality of the reel versus the cost = great value.

I took the OC 5000 out this afternoon on the 13' AFAW 125g rod and threw 125g for a half hour or so. I treat this reel like a fishing reel 'cause that's what I'll use it for, but I'm also looking for good distance in order to reach the fishies a bit over a hundred yards in front of the second low tide sandbar out at my beach. I had already loaded it with 170yds of Sufix Tritanium Plus .35mm 14# mono and uni-to-overhand tied on 30ft of .75mm 80# mono. The main line is a bit fat for its rated weight, but that's okay as I'll be respooling with Sakuma .31mm 14# mono for actual fishing.

Anyhoo, the OC 5000 worked flawlessly. With no brake blocks and the mono mag screwed in for maximum brake, hitting 80yds with a wimpy overhead thump cast was easy. Tweaked down the mag a turn and a few medium power aerial Hatteras casts got me over 100yds, with 112yds the furthest. Where I was testing won't allow me the room to spin a pendulum cast, that'll hafta wait 'til I can get out to the town ball field one early morning.

My overall impression of Omoto Reels is two big thumbs up, I'm a believer.  

My opinions ...

The mag knob on the above reels is perfectly located to not get in the way of left hand line leveling on retrieval.

I like the 6.3:1 gear ratio.

ALL convench revolvers need some manner of spool braking. Look at it this way, mag brakes are non-friction whereas centrifugal brakes are friction, so take yer pick.

Is there a fishing need for a high spool speed? No. But it's nice to know it's there if the breeze is offshore.  With the supplied and untouched stock ABEC5 spool bearings and a loaded reel I can get an honest 30sec spool run with the 530 or 5000 Omoto reels, and would expect the same from the 6000 version.

Is there a need for externally adjustable spool braking? Absolutely, why not! It can really help with wind and payload and line and fish type and other conditions. Much easier to tweak an external mono mag or mag array than adjusting internal brake blocks (although all the Omotos have centrifugal spool brake blocks besides spool mags).

The Chief 5000 and 6000 are about $158/shipped to the East Coast. At that price point and with their inherent features, I don't know of a reel that's as competitive. Any Abu Sweden C3 5500 or 6500 today is $150 + shipping, 5.3:1 gear ratio, has a level wind that will need to be removed for casting distance, and no mag spool brake. YMMV.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I just started learning to use a conventional reel this year and am using a Squall 15 (first version). How does the Chief 5000 compare to the Squall? Was also wondering if you were casting around 4 oz why use an 80# shock leader? Why not leave the break blocks in, dial back the mag and see how it casts?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Fish'n Phil said:


> _I just started learning to use a conventional reel this year and am using a Squall 15 (first version). How does the Chief 5000 compare to the Squall? _
> 
> *Both are good reels, so it becomes a personal thing. For me, the Chief 5000 (or 6000) runs rings around the Squall 15, IMHO.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Bob,
Have you compared the 530 and 630 reels? Was curious how well the narrow spool casts.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The only difference 'tween a 5xxx and 6xxx reel will be main line capacity. I like a 5xxx reel for plugging and a 6xxx reel for bait. For the most part, narrow spool reels are typically preferred for distance casting and what Ryan used to set his 289yd record (it was with an Omoto CX 530 reel).


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"(it was with an Omoto CX 530 reel)" 
I cast a 630 CX 160 yards and the synchronous level wind sounded like it was going to fly apart.
I'm sure Bob meant 530 CXS.

The 530 CXS holds enough line to compete in 100, 125, and 150 gram lead competitions.
The saying is "do not put more line on the reel than you intend to cast". Although there is more than one reason for using the least amount of line on the spool possible, a reason is that you can achieve better natural braking by minimizing the amount of line on the spool. As the line goes out, the level of the line on spool decreases. Therefore the the spool must spin more times per yard of lead travels. To enhance natural braking use thicker line, or less (shorter) line, or both. Using a narrower spool also enhances natural braking (line level on the spool decreases at a faster rate).
Types of braking:
Natural
Centrifugal (friction)
Lubricant
Magnetic 
Wind Turbulence (nylon cog gears)


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Don,

Are you affiliated with the Omoto distributer in Hawaii that I believe is named Don's?

I was looking at the Omoto site and it looked like USA was serviced out of the Hawaii dealership location.

Thanks

Garboman


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Don's the man for Omoto Reels. 





__





Don's Tackle - Omoto Reels







www.donstacklehawaii.com


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Garboman said:


> Don,
> 
> Are you affiliated with the Omoto distributer in Hawaii that I believe is named Don's?
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged.

Came to Hawaii with the military in 1971. Married the love of my life in 1973 and have been here ever since.

What you will find on my website is rod wrapping thread and Chief reels. I do carry double hooks for local sales as well as SeaGuide guides for wholesale to shops.

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Bob,

You got me. I really really need to update my website. Those links and services are out of date.

My last computer endeavor was to develop a billing service under Windows 10. It took a while, but has been very worthwhile. Every night the program runs at 1:00 AM and sends out reminders for bills not paid. The filter is not paid, and one of the following, 5 days before due date, due date, 10 days after due date.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Don B said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> You got me. I really really need to update my website. Those links and services are out of date.
> 
> My last computer endeavor was to develop a billing service under Windows 10. It took a while, but has been very worthwhile. Every night the program runs at 1:00 AM and sends out reminders for bills not paid. The filter is not paid, and one of the following, 5 days before due date, due date, 10 days after due date.


Don, check yer email account ...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Don,
Thanks for the braking explanation!


----------

